# One for tigerloose



## chris kennedy (Nov 7, 2009)

I have enjoyed your pictures and thought you may enjoy this.

Chris: Excuse me young lady, I need to get at the panel in the kitchen.

Homeowner: This is no panel in the kitchen.

Chris: There is, maybe behind a picture?

Homeowner: We have lived here for 10 years and I can tell you, there is no panel in the kitchen.

Chris: Mind if I have a look?

Homeowner: Be my guest, just don't make a mess.

Chris: Thank you, no problem.












Chris: Sorry about the mess.


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: One for tigerloose

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



##  (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: One for tigerloose

There's gonna be a picture there now huh!  What triggered the hunt and how did you know where to look?  By the way, this is a good one.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: One for tigerloose



			
				tigerloose said:
			
		

> What triggered the hunt and how did you know where to look?


I was driving by and smelled a 314.29 violation.  

I was demoing an addition for another addition and was looking to lose the existing home runs. The buried enclosure backed up to the new panel in the garage, no brainer.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: One for tigerloose

You have got to be kidding me! Good catch! :lol:


----------

